# Trolling for King Mackerel in the Egmont Shipping Channel PLUS bonus snapper fishing



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

We had a great day of trolling the buoys and live bottom cuts in the channel last friday. Then we rounded out the box with some fat lane snapper. I am really excited about this video.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Not to be ugly but if you post something please post where. Many of us in Pensacola have to look up Egmont shipping channel and it is, after all, the Pensacola fishing forum.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Not to be ugly but if you post something please post where. Many of us in Pensacola have to look up Egmont shipping channel and it is, after all, the Pensacola fishing forum.


No problem, its the channel that runs into Tampa Bay.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Not to be ugly but if you post something please post where. Many of us in Pensacola have to look up Egmont shipping channel and it is, after all, the Pensacola fishing forum.


Virtually all my videos are out of Tampa Bay.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the post I know Egmont channel well, dove it a lot back in the 60s. The sugar barge wreck off of Bradenton Beach was a great dive from the beach also.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

sealark said:


> Thanks for the post I know Egmont channel well, dove it a lot back in the 60s. The sugar barge wreck off of Bradenton Beach was a great dive from the beach also.


No problem man, yeah its a great area. Unforunately the red tide scorched alot of the good nearshore reefs.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

MackMan said:


> Virtually all my videos are out of Tampa Bay.


I wasn't trying to be unfriendly, just giving a little feedback that makes a post more user friendly. You're not the only one leaving some readers/viewers googling (actually duckduckgoing for me).


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

OldMan-theSea said:


> I wasn't trying to be unfriendly, just giving a little feedback that makes a post more user friendly. You're not the only one leaving some readers/viewers googling (actually duckduckgoing for me).


No problem its all good


Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great vid. New exactly where, been there done that many years now. Was raised in Madeira Beach so all that area is great fishing!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats cool how long ago?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

MackMan said:


> Thats cool how long ago?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Bout '55 thru '72, moved after that, off and on visits. Had a trip booked last November, got cancelled bad weather. We'll probably get back next year again we hope.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok cool gotcha. Hope your next one goes well.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Not to be ugly but if you post something please post where. Many of us in Pensacola have to look up Egmont shipping channel and it is, after all, the Pensacola fishing forum.



It is posted in the "out of area reports"


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Live troll a hardtail ( blue runner) in that channel.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Live troll a hardtail ( blue runner) in that channel.


Have done it for sure.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

kahala boy said:


> It is posted in the "out of area reports"


Good point, thanks. It came up as "recommended" and I didn't even notice where the post actually was. I'll be more attentive but it doesn't change the idea that including one's location if the post will be spread more widely might be good marketing.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great video and info.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks!!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gosh, mac,
in '55, you musta been a teenager. lol.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> Bout '55 thru '72, moved after that, off and on visits. Had a trip booked last November, got cancelled bad weather. We'll probably get back next year again we hope.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


forgot to insert the post. i was talking to mac1528
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> forgot to insert the post. i was talking to mac1528
> jack


Not quite yet a teenager, unless I can claim tenteen! Out in the boat fishing with Grandpa. I was learning the ropes in John Pass in the bay and IC waterway until 10, then it was ok to get the big boys boat and head out in the gulf. 


Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

